# Jason Richardson released some official tabs (+Final Fantasy theme vid)



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 4, 2015)

Jason tabbed out some of his solos including the entirety of XIV/Behold. A little steep pricewise but I always like accurate tabs of stuff:

Jason Richardson Guitar Tablature Store &mdash; Home

And this video of him playing the Final Fantasy theme was uploaded recently. Can't get it out of my head, really cool stuff!


----------



## Novaturtle (Aug 4, 2015)

For those of you who were as intrigued as I was in regards to the JP he was playing:







Dear god.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 4, 2015)

That JP. Mother of god.


----------



## nicktao (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## bloc (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh....they're not free


----------



## source field (Aug 4, 2015)

It's kinda weird not seeing him shredding or pulling some ultra-techy stuff


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 5, 2015)

Aaaaw, they are not free... Still tempting, though. But I can play his licks only like at 25% tempo, so I won't bother, haha.


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 5, 2015)

Good God Dayum that's some steep prices!!

I really don't mind paying for qualitiy tabs like with these guys Catalogue | Sheet Happens Publishing but Jason's taking the piss with those prices.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 5, 2015)

I offered to pay Jason a LOT more for just a Behold tab so personally I think the price is fine. His solos are extremely hard to tab and play so its great that he's willing to share these. I hope he gets some of his solos from Chelsea Grin up next.


----------



## starslight (Aug 5, 2015)

The Secret of the Sweep stuff sounds interesting. If anyone picks it up, I'd like to know what you think of it.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 5, 2015)

Word! I've been half-ass attempting to learn the aviator solo, just as a technique builder, but I don't really know the quality of the tab I have.


I already know follow the signs solo though....Prices still don't seem to bad. $10 bucks ain't .....


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't buy tabs much so is this normally a really high price for something like this? Either way, I would probably buy the XIV/Behold and Secrets of the Sweep tabs. Maybe not altogether, but $10? I can skip McDonald's for one day 

Jason is such a stupidly good player that I know this stuff would be helpful and accurate.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 5, 2015)

starslight said:


> The Secret of the Sweep stuff sounds interesting. If anyone picks it up, I'd like to know what you think of it.



+1


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 5, 2015)

Dcm81 said:


> Good God Dayum that's some steep prices!!
> 
> I really don't mind paying for qualitiy tabs like with these guys Catalogue | Sheet Happens Publishing but Jason's taking the piss with those prices.



Yeah, I like Sheet Happens too and agree Jason's prices are a little high but I like supporting artists anyway I can so for accurate tabs, I'm all about it.



Lorcan Ward said:


> I offered to pay Jason a LOT more for just a Behold tab so personally I think the price is fine. His solos are extremely hard to tab and play so its great that he's willing to share these. I hope he gets some of his solos from Chelsea Grin up next.



Yeah, and it's the entire XIV/Behold with rhythm guitar too. It's a 182 pages PDF, haha!



starslight said:


> The Secret of the Sweep stuff sounds interesting. If anyone picks it up, I'd like to know what you think of it.



Me too, I just bought the other two packages but didn't get the secret of the sweep. There's enough sweeps in Behold to keep me busy!



Spicypickles said:


> Word! I've been half-ass attempting to learn the aviator solo, just as a technique builder, but I don't really know the quality of the tab I have.
> 
> 
> I already know follow the signs solo though....Prices still don't seem to bad. $10 bucks ain't .....



Just as an FYI, the Aviator solo tabbed in the Polyphia book is not accurate. Well, at least as compared to Jason's tab I bought. Fingers are off in the Polyphia book and he doesn't have the 6 string in D like they do as well. Notes looked to be about right, but after a couple pages I stopped comparing because that many fingerings were really off.



UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I don't buy tabs much so is this normally a really high price for something like this? Either way, I would probably buy the XIV/Behold and Secrets of the Sweep tabs. Maybe not altogether, but $10? I can skip McDonald's for one day
> 
> Jason is such a stupidly good player that I know this stuff would be helpful and accurate.



Exactly, I hope to get some of this stuff up to speed at some point, but it is hella good practice right now and interesting to see how he puts solos together and where on the neck he goes.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 5, 2015)

> Just as an FYI, the Aviator solo tabbed in the Polyphia book is not accurate. Well, at least as compared to Jason's tab I bought. Fingers are off in the Polyphia book and he doesn't have the 6 string in D like they do as well. Notes looked to be about right, but after a couple pages I stopped comparing because that many fingerings were really off.



Word, I just found a random tab somewhere on the net, GP5 tab.



> Exactly, I hope to get some of this stuff up to speed at some point, but it is hella good practice right now and interesting to see how he puts solos together and where on the neck he goes.





While I do agree it is interesting to see how the artist themselves play it, honestly I think it should just come down to how you find a way to play it comfortably. I've seen a few different fingerings on solo's and when I go to try it, it just doesn't work for me. So I end up finding a way to play it using my own fingerings, however it flows best for me. YMMV


----------

